# Trading Sanrio Gifts



## CozyVillager (Apr 2, 2021)

If anyone would like to trade Sanrio gifts please let me know! I have quite a few ready to trade and am currently crafting more. My Pocket Camp ID is 1898-9958-726.


----------



## neoratz (Apr 5, 2021)

@CozyVillager did you ever find someone to trade with?? i just started crafting my gifts and i need someone!


----------



## CozyVillager (Apr 6, 2021)

neoratz said:


> @CozyVillager did you ever find someone to trade with?? i just started crafting my gifts and i need someone!


I did! But you are welcome to send me a request and I would be happy to trade with you also!


----------



## neoratz (Apr 6, 2021)

@CozyVillager oh thank you so much!! :D i'll send you a request, just let me know when you want to stop!


----------

